# flea control



## treeclimber233 (Aug 8, 2012)

I am haveing a terrible time with fleas this year.  My poor LGD is loaded and I cannot get rid of them.  My fleas seem to be imune to Advantage and Frontline.  I tried a new flea product that my vet carries but I can't think of the name right now.  It also is having no effect.  I even tried putting Sevin on him this morning and he is still covered with fleas.  Any other suggestions?  BioSpot doesn't work either.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 8, 2012)

Maybe shave him down & put DE on him?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 9, 2012)

I put food grade DE on my cat and the two LGD's.  It has really helped.  I am going to do it again this weekend and see if we can get this under control.  Fleas seem to be pretty bad in my area as well this year.  Best wishes!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi treeclimber I sent you a pm.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 9, 2012)

My dogs are on Trifexis and that is working for me. It is a pill.


----------

